# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Attached thumbnails not available

## Mikey Douglas

Salutations good fellows, 

I cant seem to view any of the wonderful images youve posted. I only see the words attached thumbnail in their stead. Im unable to interact with it at all. I suspect this might be an iPhone compatibility issue. Has anyone else encountered this?

----------


## Redrobes

Are you able to use any other computer to look at the site and see if its different ? Checking your permissions, I think you should be able to see attachments.

----------


## Falconius

I get the problem when using my andriod browser, if the person just sticks an attachment on the post instead of actually inserting the picture in the text somewhere I can't open it.

----------


## Azélor

There are some attachments that are not posted correctly and will not show up no matter what your browser is.

----------

